# Greddy Turbo KA24



## 95200SX_88CavyZ24 (Feb 10, 2005)

Worth $2,000 or no? 6 psi doesn't sound too bad. It would be going into a stocker 1997 S14.

Henry


----------



## psuLemon (Apr 23, 2003)

Just run a garret GT serious, they will cost bout a grand less and prolly put up similar numbers


----------

